# Ideal Fish tank for kids?



## Brat

It's the little ones 2nd birthday in a couple of weeks and we've decided to get a little fishtank to put in her bedroom as she's obsessed with fish.

It will just be for a couple of bog standard goldfish.

Does anybody know of any decent "kiddy" fishtanks?

I'd like it to have a light, filter, pump etc..

The Vivo Aquarium looks quite "nice", obviously it needs to be aesthetically pleasing to go in her room.










The only other girly one I've found is the mermaid one but Im not that keen tbh..












Just want some recommendations really...


----------



## Tomcat

goldfish need a big tank 35letres each. you would be better going for a tropical tank as you can have more fish in it. tropical fish are more colorful and nicer


----------



## gazz

Don't get roped into those horrible tanks  just buy a standed one being minimum of 2ftx16inchx16inch which is good for 3 ornimental goldfish if you don't fill it with to much brick'a'brack but bigger the tank the better.There in nothing stopping you buying girly ornaments for the tank if you must :lol2: and for a start i know you can buy pink graval plastic plant'etc.By bog standed goldfish i assume you mean pond type goldfish and pond vailtails to that i say NO these fish can grow to over 12inch.Your best going for the tank style ornamental goldfish as these are smaller fish like the oranda's and telescope's.


----------



## HABU

i'd go with a standard 20 gal. high. it's small, relatively stable and the kids get a bigger veiwing area. plus they could enjoy it for years.


----------



## Berber King

Buy a heater and get trops,goldfish belong in a pond not small tanks-they are filthy!


----------



## Mush

get a tropical tank much better and lots of colours for hey, i got mine with a built in light hood, heres a pic and yes i do know the water needs topping up


----------



## alpharoyals

I agree, get tropical, avoid "tacky" tanks its the same as keeping goldfish but you add a heater, easy. You will have a wider range of fish to choose from and better colours. A tank full of guppies or tetras is far better than goldfish.


----------



## Brat

As you can see, Im a complete novice when it comes to fish.. We had a Tropical tank with guppies, neon tetras etc when I was about 10 but I dont remember anything.. oh and the odd goldfish that died after a few months and stunk.
Think I may go for a few tropical fish then. But then I still know nothing.. can anything go together or is it a few species can mix, some cant and what not. I'm confused lol, Im far more into Reptiles..


----------



## Esfa

Guys, goldfish can get upto 15", they need quite bit more the 35litres each... more like 35gallons each. :whistling2:

Yeah, I'd either get that 1st tank and get one male betta, and nothing else, or get a 2ftx1ftx1ft and get a few guppies, pltys etc. easy things to start off with. : victory:


----------



## Brat

Thanks Esfa, I do still quite like the idea of getting a "kiddy" Tank.

Just had a look round at Betta's, they look pretty funky.. Any special requirements though?


----------



## Mujician

Bettas (more commonly known as siamese fighting fish, and come in a variety of species), have lungs as well as gills as their natural habitat is the shallow paddy fields where rice grows (and similar places) Due to their long flowing tails are more suited to be kept in special betta show tanks. One of these on show full of little fighters would look stunnig - you just need to convince people the individual tanks are suitable for these fish. Good luck with whatever you choose - fish are cool!


----------



## Brat

I've had a Google around and the tank sizes suggested seem very small.
They do look like lovely fish though, I've found some caresheets too but as usual, they're all conflicting on food etc.


----------



## Tomcat

Male guppys are color full, and have long, fancy tails. But females are usually duller. Dont male and female guppys, sword tails or platys in a small tank, as you will soon be over ran with them. Theya re a nightmare.


----------



## Brat

Thanks for all the info already - I have decided on the first tank which I posted, It's on it's way.
I'm still unsure what to put in it.. Im going to get a heater though, so does anyone have any reccomendations on fish that are easily found in aquatic shops and are pretty to look at for a 2 year old..

Thanks in advance


----------



## neep_neep

How about White Cloud Mountain Minnows or Zebra Danios?


----------



## Esfa

How big is it exactly?

By the looks of it, it is only good for a male betta, shrimp, or african dwarf frogs.


----------



## Esfa

neep_neep said:


> How about White Cloud Mountain Minnows or Zebra Danios?


danios need the tank to be at least 30" long.


----------



## Brat

Hi, the tank is 25 Ltr (55x44x28cm).
Could lots of little fish like tetras go in it or something?
Apologies for my thickness in advance.


----------



## Esfa

Brat said:


> Hi, the tank is 25 Ltr (55x44x28cm).
> Could lots of little fish like tetras go in it or something?
> Apologies for my thickness in advance.


You could have 10 bumblebee gobies in that tank, I'm pretty sure they would love it, the only problem is - they arnt very pretty. Still interesting, though.

Could get 3 male guppies! Stunning fish.

Or a male betta. : victory:


----------



## Brat

Hey them bumblebee gobies do look pretty, they are an option 
I've gotta say that the male betta is a very firm favourite so far in terms of "prettyness".. Just depends if we can find one whe we go looking.
Would any other gobies be ok.. and ok to mix with different "Morphs" if that's the right word.. ie pink spot goby and bumblebee etc..

I'll need to find a heater, any special requirements or are they all pretty much the same, just differing for size of the tank?


----------



## gazz

Brat said:


> Would any other gobies be ok.. and ok to mix with different "Morphs" if that's the right word.. ie pink spot goby and bumblebee etc..


There not morphs as they are two differant species.Not a version of the same species-(morph).Bumblebee's are socal gobys as gobys go.But the biggist half of the goby family can be very territorial and aggessive towards other species and to there own and i'm not sure how pink spot gobys behave.


----------



## BlackRose

I dont know if you get them in different sizes, but in pets at home they sell some themed tanks and you can have little decorations to go in too.
They do:
Pirates
Spongebob squarepants (comes with statues and stickers of the characters)
Dora the explorer
A mermaid one (might be the little mermaid)


----------



## Esfa

Yeah, they are different species and lots of gobies need salt in their water. Bumblebee gobies are the only gobies you could keep. they only get to 1" so you have to ge careful

you could get:

5 bumblebee gobies
1 male betta
1 apple snail

that would fill the tank up a bit. :no1:


----------



## pebbles74

Brat said:


> It's the little ones 2nd birthday in a couple of weeks and we've decided to get a little fishtank to put in her bedroom as she's obsessed with fish.
> 
> It will just be for a couple of bog standard goldfish.
> 
> Does anybody know of any decent "kiddy" fishtanks?
> 
> I'd like it to have a light, filter, pump etc..
> 
> The Vivo Aquarium looks quite "nice", obviously it needs to be aesthetically pleasing to go in her room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only other girly one I've found is the mermaid one but Im not that keen tbh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want some recommendations really...


where can u get vivo aquarium i really like it ..


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

pebbles74 said:


> where can u get vivo aquarium i really like it ..


i saw the vivo aquarium in instore and they sold loads of other things from the vivo selection to i have also seen the vivo aquarium for sale online 
this online shop sells it with the stand alswell - Vivo Aquariums 
hope it helps
ind
xxx


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Brat said:


> It's the little ones 2nd birthday in a couple of weeks and we've decided to get a little fishtank to put in her bedroom as she's obsessed with fish.
> 
> It will just be for a couple of bog standard goldfish.
> 
> Does anybody know of any decent "kiddy" fishtanks?
> 
> I'd like it to have a light, filter, pump etc..
> 
> The Vivo Aquarium looks quite "nice", obviously it needs to be aesthetically pleasing to go in her room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only other girly one I've found is the mermaid one but Im not that keen tbh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want some recommendations really...


if you like the vivo aquarium design but like the mermaid theme vivo do sell a "Vivo Mermaid Castle Theme Pack" and all the other stuff for the vivo aquarium inc. stand on this website - Vivo Aquariums hope it helps 
ind
xxx


----------



## Brat

pebbles74 said:


> where can u get vivo aquarium i really like it ..


I bought mine online but saw it in Home bargains the other day!


----------



## andy007

The Range also stock the Vivo Aquarium :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Yeah, like alot of people have said not alot can fit in that tank. 2 male guppies, 4 neon tetras and a kuhili loach, possibily?.


----------



## Trillian

Given that my youngest is not much older than your little one, be sure to supervise her contact with the fish tank at all times. Otherwise, you'll find stray bits of lego plus the occasional bit of pizza being chucked in just 'coz "the fish looked hungry"...:bash:


----------



## Brat

This thread is quite old, she had the tank in February. I have since split with the little ones Dad and have had no contact with her since so god knows if the fish are even alive, I hope they've been fed and looked after though.


----------



## Trillian

Aww, sorry to hear that, Brat.


----------



## nikki08

Aqua one do a lovely tank thats on special offer in a lot of aquatic shops in the midlands and probably other areas. Its on offer for 39.99 with a undergravel filter, free heater in some shops and twin light in the hood! Its not that big but big enough for a first aquaruim. it is preety much square with a slightly bow front. Can quite happily say have a few neon tetras(the ones with turquoise stripe on top and re underneath) and a few other tetras can get some awsome varietys now that are coulorful and dont usually grow more than a few centimetres. Or go down the guppy, molly or platy route, when in the shop ask for the community fish and always check what sizw they will grow to.


----------



## Trillian

If that's the AquaOne 320 (28L) then I have that tank! It started off as my Q tank but then I decided to plant it up and now it's home to a female honey gourami (had to separate her from the male due to harrassment), a pair of Otos and some Amano shrimp. It'll eventually be home to a pair of African Dwarf Frogs.


----------



## Love_snakes

Esfa said:


> Guys, goldfish can get upto 15", they need quite bit more the 35litres each... more like 35gallons each. :whistling2:
> 
> Yeah, I'd either get that 1st tank and get one male betta, and nothing else, or get a 2ftx1ftx1ft and get a few guppies, pltys etc. easy things to start off with. : victory:


Couldn't have said it better myself. 2x1x1 (can get them cleap) few guppies and platies etc much more colourful and more suited to tanks than goldfish. - For future reference, incase anyone else is ever wondering


----------



## rybuzz

im sure he just means ornamental fish rather than pond ones??


----------

